# Looking for Subtank Mini TSCs



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

Hello Vendors 

Does anyone have Temperature Sensing Coils for the Subtank Mini?

Thanks né!


----------



## Derick (11/6/15)

We have the Ni200 coils (0.15 Ohm) for them in stock 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Coils/Kanger-Ni200-Coils

Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

Derick said:


> We have the Ni200 coils (0.15 Ohm) for them in stock
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Coils/Kanger-Ni200-Coils
> 
> Derick


Thanks @Derick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/6/15)

@LandyMan PM @andro last i heard i has some for sale


----------



## LandyMan (11/6/15)

kimbo said:


> @LandyMan PM @andro last i heard i has some for sale


Thanks @kimbo ... the shipping will kill the deal even before it started

Reactions: Like 1


----------

